# Probleempje met TW Steel



## KarelVdD

Ik heb sinds iets meer dan 2 jaar (het uurwerk is net een paar dagen buiten garantie) een TW Steel TW 604B. Nu merkte ik daarnet op dat de secondenwijzer stil staat en dat de knoppen van de chrono het ook niet meer doen. OK, lege batterij, dacht ik. Maar toen zag ik dat het uurwerk zelf wel nog juist stond en dat het zelfs nog aan het lopen is.
Vraag is nu of er iets kapot is of dat het hier mss gaat om een soort "low battery modus" waarbij enkel de secondenwijzer en de chrono gedesactiveerd worden? Zou me wel vreemd lijken, maar je weet nooit. In de wel erg beknopte handleiding, vind ik er niets over terug, dus ik vrees er voor ...


----------



## Lester Burnham

Hmmm, klinkt me niet bekend in de oren.

Ik weet niet in hoeverre je er comfortabel mee bent om zelf het horloge open te maken? Anders zou je voor een paar euro een nieuw batterijtje kunnen kopen en het zelf kunnen proberen, dan heb je in elk geval uitgesloten dat het een energie-probleem is.

Een ander voordeel van openmaken is dat je dan precies kunt aflezen welk uurwerk TW Steel ervoor heeft gebruikt, met die gegevens kun je dan specifieker gaan zoeken op Internet. 

Als je openmaken niet aandurft zou je altijd even langs kunnen lopen bij de winkel waar je het horloge hebt aangeschaft, wellicht kunnen zij je snel helpen.


----------



## Bidle

Valt niet veel meer aan toe te voegen! Behalve dan dat we benieuwd zijn naar het verdere verloop. ;-)

Ik weet wel van een quartz die ik had, een Citizen Aqualand dat die enkele functies uitschakelde, maar dat de tijd wel bleef lopen. Enkel na 2 jaar een batterijtje is natuurlijk wel snel, mits het batterijtje natuurlijk ook pas 2 jaar in het horloge zit. Dus misschien valt het idd wel mee!

Succes iig!!


----------



## KarelVdD

Ik hoop dat het enkel het batterijtje is, maar idd, na twee jaar is toch vlug. Heb nog een aantal keer geprobeerd, ook door beide knoppen voor de chrono tegelijk in te drukken en door de kroon volledig uit te draaien, maar niets helpt. 
Toen ik deze kocht, was het een vrij nieuw model. Mijn juwelier heeft het horloge besteld, want het was niet op voorraad in de winkel.
Ik hoop dat het allemaal niet erg is.


----------



## KarelVdD

Dnsdag naar de juwelier geweest waar ik deze kocht. De winkel is blijkbaar niet open op dinsdagen. Een beetje stom dat de openingsuren ontbreken op hun website.
Nu, deze morgen ontdekt dat het uurwerk gisteravond helemaal stilgevallen is. Het zal dus allicht louter de batterij zijn.


----------



## Bidle

KarelVdD said:


> Dnsdag naar de juwelier geweest waar ik deze kocht. De winkel is blijkbaar niet open op dinsdagen. Een beetje stom dat de openingsuren ontbreken op hun website.
> Nu, deze morgen ontdekt dat het uurwerk gisteravond helemaal stilgevallen is. Het zal dus allicht louter de batterij zijn.


Dat vermoeden had ik al, maar zit er nu idd dik in.


----------



## KarelVdD

Een week geleden het batterijtje laten vervangen. Problem solved.


----------



## Bidle

Eind goed al goed!


----------

